# K-Mart Looks Solid in 1st Game back



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Rocky Mountain News - said:


> Kenyon Martin, recovering from right knee microfracture surgery, played in his first game in nearly a year. It looked like he had missed a week.
> 
> In Denver’s 104-78 preseason win over Milwaukee at the Resch Center, Martin totaled 11 points and five rebounds in 15 first-half minutes. With the Nuggets remaining cautious about his health, Martin didn’t play in the second half.
> 
> ...


I tried to find a way to watch this game but had no success, but from the stats looks pretty impressive. Anyone from the Denver area get to watch this and actually get to see him play?


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Nope...but it does look promising.

What I like from the article is the promise of Anthony Roberson. 12 points last night. I don't think that Von Wafer is necessarily safe in his roster spot this season.

If KMart can just contribute like this until he's ready to come fully back, the Nuggets will be very tough come Jan. 1.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

all the guards have been playing really well in the preseason except for smith. jones has suprised me too.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Good for him. Injuries are frustrating, nice to see him back on the court


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I"m worried for JR. His life has been turned upside down, and honestly, Bobby Jones looks just as solid, but better on D.

Myabe JR is trade bait now...


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> I"m worried for JR. His life has been turned upside down, and honestly, Bobby Jones looks just as solid, but better on D.
> 
> Myabe JR is trade bait now...


I'm really hoping Jones makes the team. I think he's an upgrade over Diawara.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

yes, roberson is a prospect, he just left school to early i believe.
Melo is right, hes back. the question is can he stay back.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I'd prefer Roberson over Carter for the last spot... he at least has an upside.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

...and he's young, too. I like Diawara, but right now I'd rather see Bobby Jones on the team.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> ...and he's young, too. I like Diawara, but right now I'd rather see Bobby Jones on the team.


I'm starting to agree, but I'd like to see how the rest of the preseason plays out first. I'm not sure if Jones is really this good, or if he's just on a roll.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

History shows he's nto a great player. I like Diawara, but it 'seems' as if B-Jones ahs a more consistent shot.

Which one can help us most? Toss up.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> History shows he's nto a great player. I like Diawara, but it 'seems' as if B-Jones ahs a more consistent shot.
> 
> Which one can help us most? Toss up.


I think Jones fits better. He's much quicker, has to be a better shot, and is more dynamic on defense (steals/blocks). Diawara is a safer man defender, doesn't take as many risks, but I think Jones' potential positives are bigger.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Maybe we can trade Diawara to teh Mavs...they wanted him last year...

:|


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

darth-horax said:


> Nope...but it does look promising.
> 
> What I like from the article is the promise of Anthony Roberson. 12 points last night. I don't think that Von Wafer is necessarily safe in his roster spot this season.
> 
> If KMart can just contribute like this until he's ready to come fully back, the Nuggets will be very tough come Jan. 1.


Von Wafer will be with the team. Not so sure about Diawara though. 

I'm trying not to get too excited about Kenyon, though. You just never know with these injuries. He did a great job working himself back to this point though and if he is healthy, he'd be an unbelievable contribution to this team. Our interior defense would go through the roof. People forget how good this guy is one on one.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

He will be a huge lift if he can come back. Imagine a healthy lineup of:

Camby
KMart/Nene
Melo
Darth-Horax
AI

We'd be unstoppable...


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

In K-Marts first 2 preaseason games coeincedently both against MIL heres his stat line averages

17:27 minutes, 10.5 points, 1.5 steals, 1.5 assists, 5 rebounds, .5 blocks

Pretty impressive numbers for the small amount of time he has played.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Honestly, if that's all we get from him this year it's worth the trouble of keeping him around.

If he's healthy, I think you add 8 minutes/game on there, and his stats wuold be closer to 14 ppg, 8 rbg,and 1-1.5 bpg. Solid.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Melo's Answer said:


> In K-Marts first 2 preaseason games coeincedently both against MIL heres his stat line averages
> 
> 17:27 minutes, 10.5 points, 1.5 steals, 1.5 assists, 5 rebounds, .5 blocks
> 
> Pretty impressive numbers for the small amount of time he has played.


Very impressive. If he was a 34 mpg guy, he'd have 20 & 10.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I think the first 2 months back are CRITICAL for him. If he can be effective with limited minutes for 2 months, he'll be ready to go bigger minutes down the stretch with a much higher sense of esteem right when we'll need him most.

Good luck, K-Mart!


----------



## icehole3 (Oct 25, 2002)

Im a huge KMart fan, I hope they take it very slow with him, basically save him for the playoffs. A 100% KMart could take the Nuggets to the Western conference finals and thats all you can ask for with the West being so tough. Be very careful with KMart.


----------

